# I need an easy king makral recipie



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got about 10lbs of king fillets that I'm going to cook for a men's wild game supper in February. This is for a bunch of guys in Arkansas who have likely never seen a king much less ate one. They were all filleted and all the red is out. Fillets are around 1" thick 4" wide and cut to about 10-12" long. I would like to cook in some way to get something a bit bigger than bite size portions but not a full meal size. We do lots of samples of as many wild game animals as we can muster each year. 

I want something simple and relatively easy to prepare that will make them want more.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wade's Fish dip

Baseline recipe.
3#*Tuna
3 bunches green onions.
12 oz. diced pimento
2 lemons
3 bricks cream cheese
1/2 cup diced jalapeno pepper
1/4 cup sweet relish
1/4 cup dill relish
1 cup mayo
1 tsp parsley
1 tsp garlic powder
olive oil

First, take cream cheese out, unwrap and put in large mixing bowl and allow it to go to room temp. While waiting on this, cut the tops of the onions (green part) and dice them in to roughly 1/4 inch slices. Put in separate bowl and set aside. Open and drain pimentos. I use a strainer and just pour them in it. Add the relishes and drain them also. Put relish and pimentos in the onion bowl. Cut two lemons in half and juice them. Add to relish and onions. Add parsley and garlic to this as well and mix. Dice jalapenos and add to onion/relish bowl. Next, using olive oil and a nonstick skillet, cook*tuna. As fillets are done, putt in a bowl and set aside. When*tuna*is cool enough to work with bare handed, crush it all up with your hands to a fairly fine consistency. Now, combine all ingredients into large mixing bowl over the cream cheese. Using a mixer, blend till completely mixed and fairly smooth. Put into covered serving dish, (I use a big Ziplock container), and allow it to set and rest overnight. Serve with favorite crackers, (Ritz or the like).

It can be modified for heat and consistency with extra mayo, more jalapenos or cayenne pepper


This is Downtime2 recipe and it's damn good. There quite a few members on here that use it


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Cut into 2" pieces and soak in milk/egg mixture (1 egg per 1 cup of milk)overnight. Roll in Louisiana Fish Fry (red, white, blue pkg). Fry 'em up!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Cut into 2" pieces and soak in milk/egg mixture (1 egg per 1 cup of milk)overnight. Roll in Louisiana Fish Fry (red, white, blue pkg). Fry 'em up!


I like to use Yellow Mustard, instead of mike and egg.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Put 'em on the grill. Use the thick aluminum foil and lay over over the grill rack, fold edges up, to keep the juices from spilling out. Melt butter on the foil, lay your fillets on, add your spices, something like lemon pepper salt, etc... Just keep enough butter on the foil to keep the fillets from sticking, by sliding the fillets around. Usually you don't need to flip 'em. I like mine when they start flaking apart when trying to move them around, others like them not as flaky (cook a little longer). Enjoy.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

cut pieces about the size of your hand, put in pin fish trap and use pin fish to try and catch something edible


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Smoke it and serve smoked or put it into a smoked fish dip

Marinate in Soy Sauce, Brown Sugar, and a drop of sesame seed oil
You want a decent amount of brown sugar mixed with soy sauce to get a thicker consistency here
Marinate for an hour or two
Grill on high heat
Cook quick on both sides be careful not to let it burn

These are the two ways I cook it, but prefer it smoked over anything else. 

My smoked fish dip recipe:

2 8oz packs cream cheese
1 cup mayo
1 tbs granulated garlic
1 tbs cayenne pepper
1 tbs Old Bay seasoning
1 tbs cracked pepper
Salt to taste
1 jalapeno chopped
2 tbs fresh chopped parsley
2 tbs fresh chopped chives
Smoked fish

Mix mayo and seasonings/chopped veggies/herbs first
Then mix in cream cheese
Then mix in fish
Let sit in fridge for a couple hours or overnight


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm with Russian. Kings/spanish, are a natural with soy sauce recipes. Add the brown sugar/sesame oil like he said. Grill on high, or sear king steaks/fillets in real hot skillet. Keep basting with mixture while cooking. When done, put fish in bowl over white rice, and ladle the rest of the marinade over top. Yummy!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

make fish balls or fish cakes with a lot of old bay seasoning!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Late post sorry, chunk it 1 to 2 in pieces, fish fry and hot oil and you want have enough. But if ya have to much I do scraps. Love me some fried king..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dude - frozen King? Your only hope is post #2


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

johnf said:


> I've got about 10lbs of king fillets that I'm going to cook for a men's wild game supper in February. This is for a bunch of guys in Arkansas who have likely never seen a king much less ate one. They were all filleted and all the red is out. Fillets are around 1" thick 4" wide and cut to about 10-12" long. I would like to cook in some way to get something a bit bigger than bite size portions but not a full meal size. We do lots of samples of as many wild game animals as we can muster each year.
> 
> I want something simple and relatively easy to prepare that will make them want more.


Cut to your liking, place on cooking sheet. Lightly spray olive oil, butter is a sub. Salt/pepper. Convection bake for 5 min. Meanwhile mix equal parts mayo and spicy brown mustard. Hot sauce good too. Lather on top and cook for 5 more min or until top starts crusting. Try it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Dude - frozen King? Your only hope is post #2



Or a better option may be to look a couple of posts down from this one for the "best carp..." Recipe post - carp and King share some of the same attributes and that recipe will work on either!


----------

